

Astronauts may have to abandon International Space Station - kingkawn
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/30/science/space/30nasa.html

======
kellishaver
I wonder how impractical it would have been for NASA to keep a shuttle around
(until there is another agency providing redundancy) for emergencies such as
this and just stop the scheduled mann spaceflights.

~~~
cyrus_
The shuttle costs half a billion dollars per launch and the Soyuz has been
rock solid in terms of reliability, present issues excluded. I don't think
there was anyone seriously proposing keeping a shuttle around as a backup for
the Soyuz.

